

Show HN: Our weekend project, a month on - sw007

Hi guys,<p>A month ago we launched our site - http://getinspired365.com/ - to HN and got some great feedback. We've attempted to take this feedback and improve the site. It's taken us a month, and we'd love to hear your thoughts.<p>Specifically we've addressed the following:<p>A New Interface<p>Tags - Every bit of inspiration now has multiple tags associated with it. That means, if you are inspired by a particular area, 'Perseverance' for example, you can flick through all the inspiration relating to that area. You can find the complete set of 'Tags' in the top right hand corner of the page. You can also view the tags relevant to that bit of inspiration at the bottom bar.<p>Stumble - We appreciate someone may want to look through random bits of inspiration and not just be constrained to a daily view. Using the 'Stumble' feature allows you to look at different types of inspiration by just clicking the right arrow.<p>Likes - Each daily dose now has a heart icon, if you like the inspiration then click the heart icon and it will save it as a page you have liked. Click 'likes' in the top right hand corner and you can cycle through all the inspiring things you have liked over time.<p>Social - Located in the top bar, you are able to post your own inspiring items. Simply press social and submit a post.<p>We'd love to hear your thoughts!
Thanks
Steve
======
stevejalim
Can you fix the background image so that it doesn't scale with the width of
the browser? MLK looks uncharacteristically short and wide here...

------
sw007
Clickable <http://www.getinspired365.com>

------
narayankpl
Steve,

Why Social and then Submit a Post. Would directly hitting Submit a Post be
better?

~~~
sw007
We've just had that feedback from a user - we're add it in. Thanks for the
tip.

------
narayankpl
Hi,

Do you have the URL of the old launch? BTW this Interface is inspiring!

~~~
sw007
Do you mean the original discussion? If so, it is here -
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5206662>

Thanks very much, very kind!

------
narayankpl
when I click on donate, unable to read the full text as it comes underneath
the quote. options -- z-index or donate pop up width smaller, if no overlap?

~~~
sw007
That's great, thanks. I will mention this to my friend (the developer)

~~~
narayankpl
Saw this on Quora...

Many years ago I read a quote attributed to Peter Norton, "When life serves
you a bigger slice of the pie, you share." It has always stuck with me.

